# Holyoke CC Dir. of Public Safety



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Director of Public Safety*
Holyoke Community College 
in Holyoke, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Salary:* 77,589.00 to 85,665.00 USD Per Year
*Posted:* 06/06/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*Salary:* $77,589.00 - $85,665.00 Annually
*Job Number:* NUP-22-208
Under the supervision of the Vice President for Administration and Finance the Director of Public Safety will serve as the chief law enforcement officer and has overall responsibility for campus safety, security and emergency response preparedness. Manages the Department of Campus Safety, a 24/7/365 operation. Recommends security, safety and emergency response policies and procedures and supervises and coordinates criminal investigations when necessary. Manages the process of engaging in the proactive and systematic examination of identified problems within the college campus to develop and evaluate effective responses. The position works very closely with relevant stakeholders in creating a safe and secure environment. 


Leadership and management of the Department of Campus Safety, a 24/7/365 operation; including hiring, training, direction and supervision of Police Officers, ISO's, shuttle Drivers and parking Lot attendants.
Ensure the development and implementation of comprehensive public safety programs, policies, and procedures, emergency preparedness plans, including orientation, training and drills. 
Assumes lead staff position for emergency preparedness and coordinate with outside agencies, faculty and staff, including the President and Board of Trustees to implement the National Incident Command structure
Assumes Incident Commander Role in emergencies until and unless relieved by an appropriated outside public safety official.
Assumes a leading role in interdepartmental campus committee and task forces as required, including serving on the campus Clery Act Committee.
Development and maintenance of excellent working relationships with students, faculty, staff and external customers/constituents to enhance security and emergency response efforts at HCC.
Responsible for ensuring that the campus meets safety standards as determined by the Department of Higher Education, local, state and federal crime reporting mandates
Prepares and manages departmental budget.
Promote and implements continuous improvement in departmental services to meet or exceed internal and external customer expectations
Performs special projects and related responsibilities as initiated and requested.
Performs other related duties as assigned.
Qualifications
*REQUIRED: *

Bachelor's degree. 
Graduate from Municipal Police Training Committee Recruit Academy or the Special State Police Academy. 
Ten years' experience in safety, security, law enforcement field, with the minimum of five years in departmental supervisory capacity or a unit within a department at a rank of sergeant or higher. 
Demonstrated experience in administration of a comprehensive safety and security programs. 
Demonstrated experience in conflict management and resolution skills. 
Demonstrated experience in leadership and supervisory skills. 
Good oral and written communication skills.
Demonstrated experience in developing and implementing security and emergency response plans and programs. 
Demonstrated experience in working effectively with diverse communities and promoting diversity within a public safety department. 
*EQUIVALENCY STATEMENT: *Applicants who do not meet the qualifications as stated above are encouraged to put into writing precisely how their background and experience have prepared them for the responsibilities of this position.

*ADDITIONAL REQUIREMENTS:*

Certification in CPR, First Aid, Basic Life Support, and First Responder or able to attain these in the first six months of employment;
Valid Driver's License;
Candidate required to take psychological test to determine emotional and psychological suitability.
*PREFERRED: * 

Experience at the rank of Sergeant or higher in a municipal, state or higher education police department. 
Master's Degree in Criminal Justice and/or related field.

*Full-time, Non-Unit Professional position
Salary Range: *$77,589-$85,665/year, plus a comprehensive State benefits package
*Hours:* 37.5/week
*Funding Source: *State
***Please Note:* Candidates for employment should be aware that all Holyoke Community College students, faculty, and staff must be fully vaccinated by the time of hire. Accordingly, initial employment is dependent upon receipt and verification of full vaccination status records; details of how to fulfill vaccine record verification requirements will be provided during the hire and onboarding process.

All candidates must have legal authorization to work in the United States. HCC is not sponsoring H1B Visa.
Pre-Employment Background check, including Criminal History will be conducted for all positions.
_Holyoke Community College is an affirmative action/equal opportunity employer and does not discriminate on the basis of race, color, national origin, sex, disability, religion, age, veteran status, genetic information, gender identity or sexual orientation in its programs and activities as required by Title IX of the Educational Amendments of 1972, the Americans with Disabilities Act of 1990, Section 504 of the Rehabilitation Act of 1973, Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964, and other applicable statutes and college policies. The College prohibits sexual harassment, including sexual violence. Inquiries or complaints concerning discrimination, harassment, retaliation or sexual violence shall be referred to the College's Affirmative Action and/or Title IX Coordinator, the Massachusetts Commission Against Discrimination, the Equal Employment Opportunities Commission or the United States Department of Education's Office for Civil Rights._


----------

